# Old Items I miss



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

Bob, I know you are busy, and still rolling out the wrinkles. And Thank you for the work!

I Miss the buttons for view new threads. Was this a big edit / hack or do we plan on waiting until the software gets more stable?

Just curious.



Also if others wanted to post the itmes they miss here, this would be a single location for Bob to check.
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

I also Miss the Top Twenty members and the top 50 thread starters.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Bob, I know you are busy, and still rolling out the wrinkles. And Thank you for the work!
> 
> I Miss the buttons for view new threads. Was this a big edit / hack or do we plan on waiting until the software gets more stable?
> 
> ...


 The "View new threads" link has been replaced by the built in "New Posts" link on the middle of the menu bar.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm waiting until everythings stable, and will be installing an improved stats panel.  There are a couple available, just waiting on things to settle down.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Bob, I know you are busy, and still rolling out the wrinkles. And Thank you for the work!
> 
> I Miss the buttons for view new threads. Was this a big edit / hack or do we plan on waiting until the software gets more stable?
> 
> ...



Not to worry, I'm still here, but........don't call me old!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Not to worry, I'm still here, but........don't call me old!


I have to practice my aim to get better so I do not miss you again?

Ricardo, Glad you are still here.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 18, 2004)

The old software had the ability to view all posts by a particular person.  Is this hidden somewhere or did it go away?  I post a lot of different places and now that I'm using the new posts feature I can't always remember which forum they were in.  I'd like to find that feature so I can review anything posted after my initial post.  Thank ye.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 18, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> The old software had the ability to view all posts by a particular person. Is this hidden somewhere or did it go away? I post a lot of different places and now that I'm using the new posts feature I can't always remember which forum they were in. I'd like to find that feature so I can review anything posted after my initial post. Thank ye.


 Click on the person's name on any post and it is in the dropdown box as a menu item.

 -Michael


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 18, 2004)

What about setting up the 'my account' option.  Is that gone or just somewhere I am not looking.  I don't like having to scroll through the whole pages list when I really only frequent a few pages.  It was faster and more convenient.

Paul M


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2004)

You mean this page?

You can use the "Subscribe to Forum" feature off the "Forum Tools" dropdown, and those forums will show up here.

All the "My Account" feature was is a link to this page, which is also easily found by clinking on "User CP".  There was no difference other than the term.
I'll be adding the "My Account" link back in at a near-later time.



			
				loki09789 said:
			
		

> What about setting up the 'my account' option. Is that gone or just somewhere I am not looking. I don't like having to scroll through the whole pages list when I really only frequent a few pages. It was faster and more convenient.
> 
> Paul M


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 18, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> What about setting up the 'my account' option. Is that gone or just somewhere I am not looking. I don't like having to scroll through the whole pages list when I really only frequent a few pages. It was faster and more convenient.
> 
> Paul M


 Look UP - I think what you are looking for is the new bar across the top of the page under the old banner and links.  Click on User CP or go to the *Quick Links *and the drop down box has lots of direct links to:
*User Control Panel*, including:
Edit Signature
 Avatar
 Profile
 Edit Options; and ​ *Miscellaneous *includes:
PM
 Subscribed Threads
 My Profile
 Who's online​ -Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 18, 2004)

Darn Bob, 

 Faster and Better than my posts; you go boy!  Great job!!


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you, I may be a BB in martial arts, but I am a white belt at best on internet arts


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2004)

Any thoughts on how to make a memorial post with the 5-character minimum rule? Just using a *.* and turning off the .sig doesn't work now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on how to make a memorial post with the 5-character minimum rule? Just using a *.* and turning off the .sig doesn't work now.


I reset the minimum to 1 character.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, I was concerned about how to do it respectfully with five characters as '.' is fairly standard. It's odd how quickly an 'etiquette' emerges!


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 16, 2005)

The 'New Posts' seems to be resetting more quickly. Did something change?


It used to be that if I visited at 8:00 PM ... it would reset (show only 'new' new posts) if I was away for more than 45 or 50 minutes (sometimes it seemed like an hour).

Now, when I zip back into the site after 20 minutes, the 'new Posts' are re-set.

Not a big deal ... just curious.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2005)

This may not be an old item, but it'd be nice to have a "Mark all forums read" link on the new posts page so if I see nothing new I can reset the markers without going back to the front page, scrolling most of the way down, and hitting the link there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2005)

The timeout was reset to 15 minutes due to a few "under the hood" requirements.  I'll see what I can do to bump it up soon.

For "Mark all read" look under "Quick Links"


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah, great!


----------

